# Non US-citizen as an EMT.



## alee0415 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been calling around some of the local hospitals and other places that hire EMT today, asking if they require the EMT to be a US Citizen. Unfortunately, person on the phone didn't really know much about this and I seem to have a hard time having them direct me to the appropriate person to ask... (I was just getting transferred from person to person and then asked to call back other times)

Anyways, the potential job applications for EMT online wasn't very clear on this neither so I thought I would resort to this forum and maybe someone with experience in this field can answer the question! thanks!!!


----------



## looker (Sep 24, 2011)

99.9% of the time No. Just legal resident/right to work.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 24, 2011)

Agreed. Right to work in the US and a US Driver's License are key. In some states, there are some extra hoops to jump through to get certification without a SSN, but otherwise, no difference...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck getting a Right to Work Visa. Especially for one of the most overpopulated fields in the U.S. 

But like everyone said, that and a DL and your good to go.


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sure this will piss some people off but it isn't the first time and certainly will not be the last.  IMHO, the U.S. should not issue any work visa's until we can fix the economic and unemployment situation here first. Why should we allow a non US citizen to work when there are hundreds of thousands of legal US citizens out of work?


----------



## clibb (Sep 24, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> I am sure this will piss some people off but it isn't the first time and certainly will not be the last.  IMHO, the U.S. should not issue any work visa's until we can fix the economic and unemployment situation here first. Why should we allow a non US citizen to work when there are hundreds of thousands of legal US citizens out of work?




Because the US schools are ranked pretty low compared to others in the world.

My father was here first on a work visa. It is a pain in the *** to live off of one of those. Thankfully his job decided to get us all green cards. That was right before 911. Before 911, it would take 6-12 months to get a Green Card. It took 4 years to finally get it. Now, I have like 11 months until I can FINALLY become a citizen, can't wait. 
It's very hard to get a Green Card from a company. I would try the Green Card Lottery if I were you. I have a lot of friends who were exchange students here who are trying to get a Green Card. It's somewhere around $100-$200 to join the Green Card Lottery. Otherwise, it cost a company anywhere between $5,000-$25,000 per Green Card to get you issued one. You need a spotless record in both countries. All vaccines. Take a bunch of tests, etc. 

Good luck! Let me know if you have any questions, I went through the whole process.


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 24, 2011)

clibb said:


> . I would try the Green Card Lottery if I were you.



Not all nationalities are eligible for DV lottery and there are only a certain amount given out per year. 



> I have a lot of friends who were exchange students here who are trying to get a Green Card. It's somewhere around $100-$200 to join the Green Card Lottery.



Applying for the DV lottery is free. Anywhere that says otherwise is probably one of those scam schemes that will charge you for providing information which is otherwise available for nothing. Any immigration website which does not have ".gov" at the end of it should be approached with caution.

From the US Dept state website:



> _Fraudulent websites are posing as official U.S. government sites. Some companies posing as the U.S. government have sought money in order to "complete" DV entry forms. There is no charge to download and complete the Electronic Diversity Visa Entry Form. To learn more, see the Department of State Warning and the Federal Trade Commission Warning._



http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants/types/types_1322.html

As for the original question, no you do not need to be a USC to work as an EMT, but as already mentioned you need relevant work authorization.


----------



## alee0415 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the all replies.
For your info, I am currently a Permanent Legal Resident (AKA have Green Card).


----------



## alee0415 (Sep 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Good luck getting a Right to Work Visa. Especially for one of the most overpopulated fields in the U.S.
> 
> But like everyone said, that and a DL and your good to go.



overpopulated fields? as in jobs as EMT are hard to find?


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 24, 2011)

alee0415 said:


> overpopulated fields? as in jobs as EMT are hard to find?



Depends on the area.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> IMHO, the U.S. should not issue any work visa's until we can fix the economic and unemployment situation here first. Why should we allow a non US citizen to work when there are hundreds of thousands of legal US citizens out of work?



I couldn't agree more.


----------

